# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Delfzicht Ziekenhuis

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Delfzicht Ziekenhuis
Jachtlaan 50
Delfzijl

Bezoek de website van Delfzicht Ziekenhuis


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Delfzicht Ziekenhuis.*

----------


## Antonetta

Ik loop al jaren in het Delftzicht ziekenhuis bij oa de longarts. Ook heb ik er een paar operaties ondergaan. De behandelingen en verpleging is altijd goed geweest, tot dit jaar.
Mijn galblaas is verwijderd hierbij is een gallekkage opgetreden, dit kan gebeuren.
Door dat ik vaker in de buik geopereerd was, wist ik al snel dat het niet helemaal goed zat. Mijn andere operaties waren zwaarder, maar ik knapte eerder op werd in ieder geval niet zieker. Na deze operatie, die eigenlijk niet veel voorstelde ging ik na de tweede dag snel achteruit. Ik heb toen al aangegeven dat ik bang was voor gallekkage, de arts wilde hier niets van weten. Doordat de arts deed of het allemaal wel goed zat, gingen sommige van de verpleging mij anders behandelen, ik merkte aan hun gedrag dat ze vonden dat ik me niet zo aan moest stellen. Ook werden de voorgeschreven medicijnen door de verpleging niet op tijd gegeven. Ik mocht iedere vier uur een injectie met het zusje van morfine zoals de arts het noemde. De verpleegster gaf mij paracetamol, zij vond het andere medicijn niet nodig. Ik lag vier uur langer met erge pijn de paracetamol hielp mij niets. 
Het bleek wel een gallekkage te zijn, er is veel te laat ingegrepen de chirurg was zeer afwachtend. Ik ben op den duur overgeplaatst naar het UMCG, ook dit vond de arts niet nodig, hij wachte liever weer af denk ik. In het UMCG aangekomen ben ik gelijk geopereerd, er lekte nog gal ik had bloedvergiftiging, mijn buik was helemaal ontstoken net als meerdere organen er zaten meerdere abcessen en zo kan ik nog wel even door gaan. Ik heb totaal negen weken in het ziekenhuis gelegen waarvan drie op de IC waar ik slapende ben gehouden.
Ik ben mijn vertrouwen in het Delftzicht ziekenhuis kwijt. De chirurg had ook aan mijn bloed moeten zien dat ik bloedvergiftiging had hij had zeker in moeten grijpen.
Ik ben nu onder behandeling in het UMCG bij oa de longarts. Ik moet eerlijk bekennen dat ik de overstap naar een andere longarts niet leuk gevonden heb. In deze arts had ik alle vertrouwen, hij heeft mij ook altijd goed behandeld. Maar toch kan ik geen patiënt van het Delfzicht ziekenhuis blijven.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

mijn ervaring met het delfzicht ziekenhuis is positief, 

mijn vader word er behandeld voor cll, als hij word opgenomen is de verpleging altijd vriendelijk en gezellig!!!! en je bent daar geen nummertje zoals ik dat gevoel wel bij het umcg wel heb, 

mijn eigenervaring is ook goed, laatst nog bij de gyn geweest, enigste nadeel ze liep een uur uit verder alleen maar positief!!

----------


## Antonetta

Hallo Dolfijnjorien.

Ik ben blij dat jij goede ervaringen met het delfzicht ziekenhuis hebt.
Buiten mijn gal lekkage om heb ik ook altijd positieve ervaringen gehad zowel met de artsen als het verplegend personeel. Al is mijn lekkage inmiddels twee jaar geleden mijn gevoelens over het delfzicht ziekenhuis zijn de zelfde gebleven.
Was alles wat mij is overkomen niet gebeurd had ik waarschijnlijk nog net zo over dit ziekenhuis gedacht als jij, er kan helaas altijd iets gebeuren waardoor je vertrouwen geschaad word.

Groetjes Marga.

----------

